# Spot Hogg Tommy Hogg 3 pin wrap, .19



## P&Y137

Tommy Hogg 3 pin wrap, in .19 with large housing.

I've had the sight on my bow for about three weeks now, so I think I'm ready to let you all know what I think.

I purchased the sight from a dealer...not directly from Spott Hogg

First of all, the sight came with crappy instructions...just a typed up version in a letter format, no pictures...nothing. In fact, they were actually the instructions for the Hogg Father. I had never owned a Spot Hogg before, so I was unfamiliar with everything, so setting the sight up was somewhat tough. 

I did make a call to SH and they helped me out over the phone and sent updated instructions via mail....these had pictures, but they too were for the Hogg Father. However the two sights are similar so I was at least able to identify things better. I don't think they have Tommy Hogg instructions yet.

Once mounted on my bow I ran into one issue that still bothers me a little. When I "pound" on my bow, there is a distinct buzz coming from the sight. I called SH on this issue and could not get it resolved. I do not hear this noise when I shoot the bow, so I guess I resolved to live with it. 

This is the first sight I've owned with adjustability to both the 2nd and 3rd axis. These adjustments are easy to make and they make a HUGE difference to your shooting ability. I'll elaborate later. From there I moved to setting my 20, 30 and 40 yard pins. I struggled a little here never owning a SH and getting used to how to tighten one screw and loosen another to move the individual pins. No instructions for this either. But I got through it and was ready to shoot. Once the specific gaps are set, gang vertical and windage adjustments are a breeze.

In about 20 minutes I was shooting very well at the designated yardages of 20, 30 and 40. I wanted to make my 40 yard pin my designated movable pin. I own a Mac computer and am unable to use archery programs so I had to make a tape on my own. This took some time. After a lot of marking, shooting and remarking I was able to complete a tape (tapes do not come with the sight). Due to my draw weight (60#), release style (wrist), anchor point (index knuckle under ear), and arrow weight (435 grains) I was only able to get my last pin to 70 yards before my feathers started making contact with my sight housing (it is the large one.) I was hoping to get to 80, but 70 yards is a long way.

Here's where I tell you that this sight is remarkable. With it's 2nd and 3rd axis settings and the ability to dial into a specific yard, my shooting has improved immensely. I was a pretty good shot out to 40 yards, but now I'm getting really good at a variety of yardages. For example, I step out on the range at a random distance and check the range finder...32 yards. I dial in the distance and shoot. I step back a random distance and range...46 yards. I dial it in and shoot. One more time, back to 62 yards and shoot. All of my arrows are in a 3 to 5 inch group! No matter what distance I'm at, no matter what angle I'm at, up or down hill, I shoot WAY better than I ever have before. I am always slapping arrows and breaking nocks. I own a Rhinehardt 18-1 target and from 10 to 70 yards I am ALWAYS in the yellow spot.

If you've been thinking about these sights, and just aren't sure if they are worth it, let me tell you they are worth every penny. Even with the crappy instructions and the weird vibration ONLY when I hit my bow (not fire it).

I debated about the Tommy or the Boss. I went with the Tommy to save a little money and I don't regret it at all. Making the yardage adjustment on the side vs. the back is not a big deal. It can be done very quickly with limited movement. Plus, if I ever decide to put a quiver on my bow, the Tommy provides plenty of room to do so. 

The only regrets I have is that I wish my bottom pin, the one I use for the long shots, was a .10 size (.19 covers up a good chunk of the target at 70 yards), and that my housing was the small one and not the large one (could have probably got 80 yards out of the sight before my fletching would hit it). By the way, at .19 these pins are very bright. In fact I wouldn't be afraid to try .10s on all my pins.

One other note: I have made a couple of errant shots because I've forgotten to reset my pin back to "zero" after adjusting it for a long shot. I'm hoping this will be resolved the more I get used to the sight and remember to check the setting each and every time I shoot.

That's it. I hope this helps someone out there who is thinking about this sight. I know I wish I would have had a review like this to read before I pulled the trigger. 

All in all, it's the best $ I've spent in archery in a long, long time.


----------



## Sagittarius

Enjoyed your review; thanks for your effort. :thumbs_up
I have a Boss-Hogg on order that I'm supposed to get today.
I looked at most of the sights out there and these new series Spot-Hoggs impressed me more than anything else.
Good hunting and good shooting with yours !


----------



## b_vanfossen

thanks for the good review.

you mentioned you are using your bottom pin for the adjustable yardage. 40 yards and further.

How are you able to adjust the site for a 32 yard shot? I'm trying to figure out the adjustability and 3 pins...

thanks


----------



## P&Y137

Vanfossen...

I made a tape with distances from 20 to 70 yards (which took awhile) and my bottom (3rd) pin can be adjusted anywhere along the tape (like a single pin). However, When I set my adjustment wheel so it reads 40 yards (my bottom pin), I have my two top pins sighted in at 20 and 30 respectively.

So, when I get in my stand, my three pins are at 20, 30 and 40 just like a non movable sight. If I want/need to adjust my wheel to a specific distance (26, 32, 48, 63) I just turn the wheel to the spot on my tape, and use only my bottom for the job. I can set it wherever I want.

Again, the biggest concern I have with this sight is REMEMBERING to set it back to 40 after shooting it at an odd distance so all my pins are back on at 20, 30 and 40 for next time. More than once I have practiced at 50, then put my bow away. I come back later and just assume my pins are at 20, 30 and 40 and they are not. I find that out after sending an arrow over my target from 40. Always check the wheel for the distance BEFORE shooting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## asa1485

Cool. Thanks for the review. I just got the Hogg It and really like it also. How about a couple pics of it. Thanks again


----------



## P&Y137

Heres some pics. They were taken with my phone, so not the greatest, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## asa1485

Thank you. That looks like an excellent choice in sights.:thumbs_up


----------



## overdriv

*Spot Hog - Hog-it Hunter*

I have the Hog-it Hunter and *I love it*. I ordered extra pins and can feel more comfortable shooting targets out to 70 yards with the extra three pins. (I would not feel comfortable shooting game out to that yardage, as the greater the distance the greater the possibility something will go wrong and just wound the animal. Not part of the good hunter credo.)

You are right that there are a lot of adjustments to make the SH optimal. I have even heard that it is best to first put the bow in a bow-vise and get out a level and make sure that everything is square to begin with. Then make the adjustments. 

Did I mention that I love my Hog-it Hunter.

Is there anyone out there with experience with this (squaring the SH with a level first in a bow-vise) ???


----------



## SierraMtns

Good write-up. Has Spot-Hogg made any changes to the Tommy Hogg since 2009? Are you still shooting this sight?


----------



## jbmoz

Thanks for the review.

Quick question - does your sight ring clear your riser fully? I got one to put on my monster safari and I can't see the full sight ring.

At first I thought I was missing a piece (the horizontal bar) but then realised I was looking at the wrong photo (same issue with instructions).

Anyone else have this problem with the sight?


----------



## josh1984

Was wondering where I went on here to sell my bow?


----------

